# Tips are now allowed in Uber



## MKEUber (Aug 20, 2014)

Just took the training video for Milwaukee and it said that if offered a tip, you should say tips are not required. If after that they still want to give you a tip, you should take it and thank them.


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

MKEUber said:


> Just took the training video for Milwaukee and it said that if offered a tip, you should say tips are not required. If after that they still want to give you a tip, you should take it and thank them.


That's always been the policy.


----------



## MKEUber (Aug 20, 2014)

chi1cabby said:


> That's always been the policy.


ahh, okay. I guess I misunderstood some of the posts on this forum then. I thought I read a post on here that Uber told them they cannot accept tips at all.


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

Uber marketing: "Being Uber Means That There is No Need To Tip"
"Tips Are Neither Required Nor Necessary"
"If offered a top a tip, driver should politely exclaim that to is not necessary. If offered again, driver can accept the tip."


----------



## Bill Feit (Aug 1, 2014)

Maybe you are thinking of the software--rider can't add the tip in the software--it must be cash! Got $5.00 today and it paid for my Slow Roasted Ham and Swiss at Starbucks!!!


----------



## Bill Feit (Aug 1, 2014)

Forgot to mention the tip was from a great couple from LA who came down to UCSD for a concert last night. Took them to Amtrak for trip back home. Bet you Orange County guys get all the great tippers!!!


----------



## Worcester Sauce (Aug 20, 2014)

MKEUber said:


> Just took the training video for Milwaukee and it said that if offered a tip, you should say tips are not required. If after that they still want to give you a tip, you should take it and thank them.


the consensus seems to be PLEASE Uber...just provide a tip option button on the app. This way it is still cashless, but drivers get a bit of an incentive


----------



## Worcester Sauce (Aug 20, 2014)

Worcester Sauce said:


> the consensus seems to be PLEASE Uber...just provide a tip option button on the app. This way it is still cashless, but drivers get a bit of an incentive


Yes, boys and girls...it is that simple. Uber keeps it's marketing point and the drivers get a bone. Seems too easy. PS chi1...don't go...you are our only "trainer"


----------



## MilTownSHO (Aug 20, 2014)

I've received $8 in tips in MKE FWIW


----------



## Worcester Sauce (Aug 20, 2014)

Worcester Sauce said:


> Yes, boys and girls...it is that simple. Uber keeps it's marketing point and the drivers get a bone. Seems too easy. PS chi1...don't go...you are our only "trainer"


I do not want to beg for or solicit tips. but I do want my corporate "partner" to provide at least a "cashless" option via an app tip button


----------



## Bill Feit (Aug 1, 2014)

Won't happen with Uber! Wonder if you saw my post a while back about picking up three young women (guess in late 20s) at Hard Rock Hotel in San Diego--the bell boy loaded their luggage in my car despite my objections and one lady gave him a $10 tip. After I took them to beach cabin they were moving to and moved all the luggage from my car to front porch--no tip!! Made me realize just how strong the Uber "no tipping necessary" message has sunk into the customers. By the way, the fare was about $15.


----------



## Chip Dawg (Jul 27, 2014)

Bill Feit said:


> Won't happen with Uber! Wonder if you saw my post a while back about picking up three young women (guess in late 20s) at Hard Rock Hotel in San Diego--the bell boy loaded their luggage in my car despite my objections and one lady gave him a $10 tip. After I took them to beach cabin they were moving to and moved all the luggage from my car to front porch--no tip!! Made me realize just how strong the Uber "no tipping necessary" message has sunk into the customers. By the way, the fare was about $15.


Getting a 5 star rating is your tip. SMH


----------



## Sydney Uber (Apr 15, 2014)

MilTownSHO said:


> I've received $8 in tips in MKE FWIW


Streuth! When youse Seppo's start tossing them acronyms about, I feel like a right ol' Drongo! May as well be from another planet!


----------



## Bill Feit (Aug 1, 2014)

You are right--9 trips today and all were 5 stars!! Not sure I got 5 from the ladies!!


----------



## Joanne (May 7, 2014)

Sydney Uber said:


> Streuth! When youse Seppo's start tossing them acronyms about, I feel like a right ol' Drongo! May as well be from another planet!


FWIW = for what it's worth
SMH = shaking my head
MKE = Milwaukee?


----------



## MilTownSHO (Aug 20, 2014)

Yep MKE is Milwaukee


----------



## Sydney Uber (Apr 15, 2014)

Joanne said:


> FWIW = for what it's worth
> SMH = shaking my head
> MKE = Milwaukee?


Thanks Joanne, Your interpreting service is much appreciated by this backwoods Aussie.


----------



## Oscar Levant (Aug 15, 2014)

MKEUber said:


> Just took the training video for Milwaukee and it said that if offered a tip, you should say tips are not required. If after that they still want to give you a tip, you should take it and thank them.


You won't see any tips in a big way until the app allows for tips on the credit card.


----------



## cybertec69 (Jul 23, 2014)

Who says, I tell my riders that Uber stiffs us on our tips, it's a known issue and they where taken to court for it, uber also tells us we are allowed to take tips if the customer insists, as you might not know, Uber is telling the customers the tip is included, but we all know that is not the case, if it was, when you receive your statement the gratuity should be a separate line item, not part of the fare price "which they take a commission from" the gratuity should be all yours and not be subject to tax or uber taking a cut from it, if there is a tip in your fair, then that means that uber is taking a cut of it. I get tips all the time in NYC.


----------



## Markopolo (Sep 23, 2014)

Let's be clear here. Whatever is left after you deduct the $1 safe ride fee and the 20% uber commissions is considered as your fees for servcie rendered. You service is to offer to dribve your rider wherever he needs to go. The "TIPS" = To Insure Prompt Service is what customers add on top for the service when they are satisfied. So, in my eyes, TIPS is not included and I say so!


----------



## Markopolo (Sep 23, 2014)

I received a $20 tip for an $18.50 ride to the MKE airport


----------



## Sean O'Gorman (Apr 17, 2014)

The problem with tips is that they can't be "optional." If you wanted to, you could go to a 4 star restaurant, pay for the food, and leave it at that. It'd be a dick thing to do though, and we all know that, hence the reason the tip line is on your receipt.

If Uber added optional tipping, riders would feel as if it is expected, and that is something that, for whatever reason, Uber does not want.


----------



## grUBBER (Sep 11, 2014)

MKEUber said:


> Just took the training video for Milwaukee and it said that if offered a tip, you should say tips are not required. If after that they still want to give you a tip, you should take it and thank them.


According to my training video, you have to take the tip first, then tell them that it was the best trip of the week for you as uber driver. 
After that you have to wish them a nice day and SHUT UP.


----------



## mrsmc (Sep 6, 2014)

Bill Feit said:


> You are right--9 trips today and all were 5 stars!! Not sure I got 5 from the ladies!!


How do you know how many stars your riders give you? I have yet to figure this out.


----------



## cybertec69 (Jul 23, 2014)

Just go to your driver's dashboard after each fare and refresh it for one day, you will know who gave you a bad rating and what number they gave you. If you have done 5 trips for instance and have a 5 rating and after your 6th trip it shows 4,you know that rider tanked you and gave you a 3.


----------



## Tommyo (Aug 18, 2014)

Why not implement a "round up feature"? If It's all about the app. Build out the app.


----------



## Tommyo (Aug 18, 2014)

Sean O'Gorman said:


> The problem with tips is that they can't be "optional." If you wanted to, you could go to a 4 star restaurant, pay for the food, and leave it at that. It'd be a dick thing to do though, and we all know that, hence the reason the tip line is on your receipt.
> 
> If Uber added optional tipping, riders would feel as if it is expected, and that is something that, for whatever reason, Uber does not want.


HOW DO YOU KNOW WHAT UBER WANTS OR DOES NOT WANT?


----------



## SgtMurphy (Apr 28, 2014)

Started off today with a $10 Tip on a $30 fare. After that, 
$5 here
$2 there 
$4 there (thank you hotness) 
Etc
And my gas for a $150 day is paid for
My Sign is the shit. My setup is so distinct that I really can't give it away
Because it would put my secret identity at risk. 
All I can say is make their experience great and tell them with a sign right away that
Tips aren't included in the fare...


----------



## Sean O'Gorman (Apr 17, 2014)

Tommyo said:


> HOW DO YOU KNOW WHAT UBER WANTS OR DOES NOT WANT?


Because if Uber wanted drivers to be tipped, it wouldn't say in the training to decline tips, and there would be a tipping option in the app. Seems pretty obvious, no?


----------



## Tommyo (Aug 18, 2014)

Uber does not really know what Uber wants. I can tell you PR fumbling is not a profit center. The tip module could ACTUALLY be a profit center. Since Uber already has the reputation for inaccurately claiming to include a driver's tip in the fee structure - Uber could ACTUALLY provide a mechanism for driver tips and retain a portion of the tip. Hired gun - Political genius David Ploofe could add value by setting this up.


----------

